# Grammostola pulchripes



## axle37 (Feb 28, 2012)

So, i have an emp scorp and want to add a good t to my home. I've settled on getting a g. pulchripes and want to know general advice for sling care. As well, i'm going to a reptile show in indianapolis to find a good specimen, (trying to find a CB preferably) and i want to know what you guys think i should look for/avoid. Also, what should i do for heating? I'm going to use a custom made glass vivarium I'm currently building(pics later). Thanx all in advance.


----------



## grayzone (Feb 28, 2012)

G. pulchripes are easy to keep. any random (appropriately sized) jar will work for slings. IDK if a viv would be ideal, as IME G.pulchripes like it pretty dry.  i just use cocofiber substrate, a well ventilated lid and nothin else for my sling. when its bigger i may place it in a decorated tank.  Unless your home gets below high 60's or 70 degrees (comfort zone) no additional heat is needed.  see how i house mine HERE> http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?223907-G.-pulchripes-slings/page2 < ....... the sling fit perfect in a Gerber baby food jar until its last molt. its home has upgraded now to a queso jar i used to house my obt (her name is Queso because of that) in


----------



## jhalla16 (Feb 28, 2012)

Container with lid, air holes, substrate, hide, water dish depending on its size. They pretty much take care of themselves. Just feed it every week and give it water when it needs it, and you shouldn't have any problems.


----------



## axle37 (Feb 28, 2012)

thanx!! oh, also, how often do i feed it.


----------



## jhalla16 (Feb 28, 2012)

axle37 said:


> thanx!! oh, also, how often do i feed it.


 Depends on what you're feeding it. Typically, feed it something it can handle, like a cricket or something once or twice a week. If it stops eating, do not worry, it will not die. It may be entering premolt, or simply just not be hungry. Use common sense, if it looks like its abdomen is about to explode at the slightest tap, stop feeding it for a while. As long as it has water, it can survive very long without food, like a few weeks to a few months. They're very hardy and are built to survive, they've been around long before us. If your spider decides to burrow and seal itself into a cave of sorts, don't freak out. The spider is not suicidal. Most likely it is in premolt just wants to be left alone during such a stressful and vulnerable time. Don't worry about digging him out, he's perfectly capable of doing it himself.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## grayzone (Feb 28, 2012)

axle37 said:


> thanx!! oh, also, how often do i feed it.


....ah.. the age old question lol..... that is really up to you... jhalla summed it up pretty well, however, I TEND TO slightly overfeed mine as slings. im a borderline POWERFEEDER, but it is circumstantial. i base my feeding regimen  according to size of t in question, or even species. i like my ts fat and bulky, but not to where it is dangerous or disgustingly obese

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## aLDoDarK (Feb 28, 2012)

when I first time had my G.pulchripes sling, I put her in a pretty big container ( for her size ) which is 20 x 15 cm, then she looks so stressed out, she always hanging on the top of the cage, I was thinking that the substrate is too wet, but after I change the substrate, there's still no much different. at the end I tried to change the cage to a smaller one, just a pretty small plastic container, and guess what.. she looks so calm and never hanging on the top of the container anymore, some people said that a big container will make a Ts feel unsafe. guess that it's true


----------



## axle37 (Feb 28, 2012)

jhalla16 said:


> Depends on what you're feeding it. Typically, feed it something it can handle, like a cricket or something once or twice a week. If it stops eating, do not worry, it will not die. It may be entering premolt, or simply just not be hungry. Use common sense, if it looks like its abdomen is about to explode at the slightest tap, stop feeding it for a while. As long as it has water, it can survive very long without food, like a few weeks to a few months. They're very hardy and are built to survive, they've been around long before us. If your spider decides to burrow and seal itself into a cave of sorts, don't freak out. The spider is not suicidal. Most likely it is in premolt just wants to be left alone during such a stressful and vulnerable time. Don't worry about digging him out, he's perfectly capable of doing it himself.


thanx a lot guys its a big help! one last question, if i have a sling in a lil pill bottle, what do i need to do for water? i know sponges are not an option. ideas? or will he/she get enough moisture from the food i'd give it?


----------



## jakykong (Feb 29, 2012)

axle37 said:


> thanx a lot guys its a big help! one last question, if i have a sling in a lil pill bottle, what do i need to do for water? i know sponges are not an option. ideas? or will he/she get enough moisture from the food i'd give it?


If it's small enough to be in a pill bottle, the substrate should still be moist, in which case, the occasional misting on the side will give droplets of water. But normally, a sling will get all the fluids it needs from prey.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jhalla16 (Feb 29, 2012)

jakykong said:


> If it's small enough to be in a pill bottle, the substrate should still be moist, in which case, the occasional misting on the side will give droplets of water. But normally, a sling will get all the fluids it needs from prey.


Don't overdo it with the water, though. You don't want your spider living in a swamp. What I did was take like an eye dropper and grab like 6 ml of water and just drip it down the side of one pill bottle. That should be enough. I did it like once every week or two, mine are all fine.


----------



## jakykong (Feb 29, 2012)

jhalla16 said:


> Don't overdo it with the water, though. You don't want your spider living in a swamp. What I did was take like an eye dropper and grab like 6 ml of water and just drip it down the side of one pill bottle. That should be enough. I did it like once every week or two, mine are all fine.


+1, I should have been clearer there. "moist" != "soaked" or "mud"


----------



## Storm76 (Feb 29, 2012)

And just for the record again, the tend to take some time before they get used to their "new" surroundings. I've tried feeding my G. pulchripes tonight, with no luck. She just moved away from it, so I took the cricket out again and won't try before the weekend. She's well-fed anyways, so no big deal.


----------



## axle37 (Feb 29, 2012)

Storm76 said:


> And just for the record again, the tend to take some time before they get used to their "new" surroundings. I've tried feeding my G. pulchripes tonight, with no luck. She just moved away from it, so I took the cricket out again and won't try before the weekend. She's well-fed anyways, so no big deal.


so i shouldnt expect him/her to jump at a meal? as well, i bought a slate rock that makes a pretty nice hide since i read that they prefer rocks due to the fact that burrowing in their natural habitat is typically difficult, so they hide under rocks, i have three containers for three potential size, a pill bottle if i get a sling w nothing but air holes and substrate i will moisten, a small tupperware container with substrate, holes for good ventilation, and a small small bit of cork bark, and then i have a good sized but short plastic kritter keeper on the off hand chance i get a mature g. pulchripes. i was going to get isopods for keeping it all nice and clean. thoughts? oh, also, that big slate rock is in the container i have if i get an adult.


----------



## Storm76 (Mar 1, 2012)

If they are hungry, they'll take the prey down quickly. If not, they just react with raising their legs if a cricket "touches" them, then move away. My 6" female loves her hide which is just a piece of wood. She went back in there pretty much saying "Bah...not hungry, get lost"


----------



## Vilurum (Mar 1, 2012)

I didn't read all the posts but as far as I am aware they are very slow growers.

If you buy it as a sling it will be a long time before it gets any sort of size, if its just the one you will be getting, I would get a Juvie.

On the other hand its very nice to see them grow up but at the same time you want it to grow.


----------



## Curious jay (Mar 1, 2012)

I wouldn't bother with the isopods as G.pulchripes are a dry environment species the isopods will just die. Also I think a sling would take about 6-10 years to mature depending on your feeding ( powerfeeding makes it grow quicker but will reduce its lifespan drastically from what I've read)



axle37 said:


> so i shouldnt expect him/her to jump at a meal? as well, i bought a slate rock that makes a pretty nice hide since i read that they prefer rocks due to the fact that burrowing in their natural habitat is typically difficult, so they hide under rocks, i have three containers for three potential size, a pill bottle if i get a sling w nothing but air holes and substrate i will moisten, a small tupperware container with substrate, holes for good ventilation, and a small small bit of cork bark, and then i have a good sized but short plastic kritter keeper on the off hand chance i get a mature g. pulchripes. i was going to get isopods for keeping it all nice and clean. thoughts? oh, also, that big slate rock is in the container i have if i get an adult.


----------



## Storm76 (Mar 1, 2012)

The female I got is 4 years old, 6"...so not -that- slow I think....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## axle37 (Mar 1, 2012)

+1 for the growing not slow. i've read numerous reports online, in books, and from the pros on here, that g. pulchripes is one of the faster growing tarantulas.


----------



## jayefbe (Mar 1, 2012)

axle37 said:


> +1 for the growing not slow. i've read numerous reports online, in books, and from the pros on here, that g. pulchripes is one of the faster growing tarantulas.


Grammostola pulchripes is definitely not one of the faster growing tarantulas. I don't think Storm76 was saying they're not slow growers, he was saying it won't necessarily take 6-10 years to mature. 4 years to 6" is still slow, just not G. rosea or some Aphonopelma slow.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SgtSparkles (Mar 1, 2012)

compared my my smithi slings molt records my pulchripes is growing snail slow


----------



## Arborealis (Mar 2, 2012)

First off, congrats on adding a T to your home. IMHO, G. pulchripes is an excellent starter species. They are quite beautiful, get fairly large and tend not to be on the calmer side (although mine did become a little more easily agitated after being bred). 

I'd actually recommend, if you are just starting out with tarantulas, to acquire a juvenile as opposed to a sling. You'll still have the satisfaction of watching them grow from a young T to an adult but won't have to mess with super small feeders such as pinheads or fruit flies. 

As far as heating goes, they seem to be able to handle most temps alright but if you live in a particularly cold climate, either keep them in a warm room or use a low power heater that can be used on the side of the tank. That way the T can regulate it's own temperature by either moving closer or further from the heater. 

Congrats again. Can't say I'm not a bit jealous. Would love to have this species again. ^_^

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Storm76 (Mar 2, 2012)

jayefbe said:


> Grammostola pulchripes is definitely not one of the faster growing tarantulas. I don't think Storm76 was saying they're not slow growers, he was saying it won't necessarily take 6-10 years to mature. 4 years to 6" is still slow, just not G. rosea or some Aphonopelma slow.


That's correct!


----------



## axle37 (Mar 4, 2012)

jayefbe said:


> Grammostola pulchripes is definitely not one of the faster growing tarantulas. I don't think Storm76 was saying they're not slow growers, he was saying it won't necessarily take 6-10 years to mature. 4 years to 6" is still slow, just not G. rosea or some Aphonopelma slow.


Sorry for the poor info, that was just what i had read once or twice when researching to make my choice, thanks for correcting.

---------- Post added 03-04-2012 at 08:40 AM ----------




Arborealis said:


> First off, congrats on adding a T to your home. IMHO, G. pulchripes is an excellent starter species. They are quite beautiful, get fairly large and tend not to be on the calmer side (although mine did become a little more easily agitated after being bred).
> 
> I'd actually recommend, if you are just starting out with tarantulas, to acquire a juvenile as opposed to a sling. You'll still have the satisfaction of watching them grow from a young T to an adult but won't have to mess with super small feeders such as pinheads or fruit flies.
> 
> ...


sorry for the late reply but i totally took your advice when i went to the expo and i think that was a great decision bc i dont have fruit flys or pin heads near my dorms. i love the lil guy. he's only had one molt. about the size of my thumbnail but i can already see his yellow/gold leg joints. HE EATS LIKE A MONSTER!


----------



## grayzone (Mar 4, 2012)

just a quick note.... i got some G. pulchripes slings in March of last year. they were roughly .25-.5" when i recieved them. One has remained notably larger their whole life and can be seen here > http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?223907-G.-pulchripes-slings <

---------- Post added 03-04-2012 at 02:13 PM ----------

the chaco in the pic on the yellow rose is now roughly 2" and is the larger of the two sackmates... if you read, youll see the smaller one that i sold to Chrisduhfur...  the poins is theyre relatively slow growers only going from .25-.5" to 2" in a whole year (especially the way i feed them:wink


----------



## axle37 (Mar 6, 2012)

my lil guy is 1", is it good if i just have a soda cap of water for water in his tupper ware container?


----------

